# Just Brees



## SilverSonnet (Sep 24, 2017)

This is our four year old Catahoula Leopard dog mix.  (Yes, she's named after Saints' quarterback Drew Brees!)  We've had her just over three years, ever since we lost our Maggie, a fourteen year old Catahoula.  We love the breed.  This one is 60 pounds of energy and love.  (Fingers crossed that the pic works!)


----------



## SilverSonnet (Sep 24, 2017)

Ok, that's BIG.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2017)

My sympathy for the loss of your Maggie.  Brees is a beautiful dog!   We had Standard Schnauzers for about 25 years and loved the breed, lost our older (and last Schnauzer) boy a couple of years ago, now we have an Australian Labradoodle who's very affectionate and a sweetie.

I love dogs, but I'm not that familiar with the Catahoula Leopard breed, can you tell a bit about them and why you like them so much?

PS: not too big, great photo!


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 24, 2017)

Gorgeous dog!!  I don't know much about the breed, either, but that dog is just beautiful.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 24, 2017)

Beautiful dog. The coloring and markings look almost the same as my first dog which was a Beagle.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2017)

Oooh lovely dog, but I can't say I'm familiar with the Catahoula Leopard breed ?

My daughter is a dog trainer, and owner of dog kennels...and we have always had dogs in our lives. Currently I have 7 grandfurkids... 3 wonderful labradoodles age 6 , 9 and 10 years ..a titchy tiny 3 year old chihuahua, a very old staffie, bless her who is on her last legs but still loving life   , a 3 year old belgian Malinois, and a 10 year old Doberman


----------



## debbie in seattle (Sep 25, 2017)

Awwwwwww, so pretty


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 25, 2017)

Beautiful dog!  I have a dachshund and that's my favorite breed and I wish I could have more but with traveling a lot and Pickles being used to being my one and only for 9 years, I don't see it happening.

Ive always been more of a cat person until I got my doxie.  He's kind of a mixture of cat and dog. 

Ive never heard of Catahoula breed either.  Think I'll google it.

Pretty dog...

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catahoula_Cur

The *Catahoula Cur is an American dog breed named after Catahoula Parish, Louisiana, United States. Also known as the Catahoula Leopard Dog, it became the state dog of Louisiana in 1979. The breed is sometimes referred to as the "Catahoula Hound" or "Catahoula Leopard Hound" because of its spots, although it is not a true hound but a cur. It is also called the "Catahoula Hog Dog", reflecting its traditional use in hunting wild boar.*


----------



## SilverSonnet (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks, everyone.  CeeCee's already posted the basics of the breed.  Except for her head, Brees is covered in the traditional Catahoula spots; hers are mostly black on grey and white.  These dogs are supposedly bread for hunting wild boar, especially in the swamps.  One interesting characteristic is that they "climb" trees, running up the trunks rather than jumping like other breeds do.  They are very, very high energy dogs, and difficult to train when young, but if they don't kill you in the first couple of years, they become what I consider the perfect dog: loyal, protective, amazingly smart.  They're capable of killing a full grown boar hog, but they are otherwise gentle.  My first one taught the neighbor's baby to walk by lying in front of his when he crawled, then slowly standing up and walking around when he grabbed her to crawl over her   And she may not be a true hound, but she has a hound dog voice!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 25, 2017)

That's so neat that your dog helped the baby to walk, sound like smart dogs for sure....love the hound dog voice too!


----------

